# Happy Birthday 37fleetwood!



## Beau (Oct 24, 2006)

It's also my B-day today. I turned the old age of 26 today! 
:eek:


----------



## 37fleetwood (Oct 24, 2006)

well happy birthday to you too!!


----------



## militarymonark (Oct 24, 2006)

dude your like my age I thought the only ppl that collected bikes were old guys awesome happy birthday


----------



## 37fleetwood (Oct 24, 2006)

Hey!!! who you callin old!:eek:


----------



## Beau (Oct 25, 2006)

militarymonark said:


> dude your like my age I thought the only ppl that collected bikes were old guys awesome happy birthday




Yeah, I don't really collect anything worth a lot of money, but I buy/receive what I can when I can. 

I like classic cars too! Here are my two resto projects. 

'58 Fiat 600 "The Italian Mini"- Completely rotted out. I will have to replace the whole floor and a lot of other sheetmetal. This car will be getting a sport bike engine installed and a full tube frame. I'm going to spray it Hot Rod flat black and possibly doing a roof chop if I can find donor doors and a roof. Oh and it has suicide doors stock!






1973 Morris Mini- This car was pretty rotted as well. I have already replaced the entire floor...well, pretty much the whole bottom of the car. It's almost ready for paint. I just need to figure out what color I want. This car is also getting a sport bike installed in the front, but not hacked up. I want to be able to put the original engine back in some day.


----------



## militarymonark (Oct 25, 2006)

yeah IM into restoring cars, I actually have a 47 studebaker truck its rust free but I need to actually do a total resto on it. I shouldn't have to spend alot of money Im thinking and the quotes I got were around 5-7 grand its pretty cool I can't wait to get it done.


----------



## militarymonark (Oct 25, 2006)

I like the fact that your restoring like euro cars that pretty cool its different. I've been to a couple car shows in st louis and the neatest cars are the euro cars.


----------



## Beau (Oct 25, 2006)

Wow, that truck is SWEET! 

I could see that thing lowered with some shiny wheels! I'd just leave that thing as it is and run it rat rod style! 

Make it a bike hauler!


----------



## militarymonark (Oct 26, 2006)

im prob gonna make it look all original


----------



## supper15fiets (Oct 27, 2006)

*ol' cars*

hi guys ,
yes that black sheep from europe , i drive this baby here in holland
it's a 1962 chevrolet corvair monza 900


----------



## JAcycle (Oct 27, 2006)

I restore cars also..........heres my '62 lo-lo


----------



## militarymonark (Oct 27, 2006)

i love those cars


----------



## Beau (Oct 31, 2006)

JAcycle said:


> I restore cars also..........heres my '62 lo-lo




:eek:  DAMN

Any interior pictures?


----------



## JAcycle (Oct 31, 2006)

No but it is bright red real leather..........everything power.........a/c  .........500 " motor. thats an older pic , now its even lower on hydraulics w/ lakes pipes comin out the side to gain frame clearance.thanx for not hatin
JAROD


----------



## Beau (Oct 31, 2006)

Naw, no hatin' here. That silver is amazing.

Any idea what these fenders are off of?


----------



## Hooch (Nov 1, 2006)

58 chevy it has quad headlights


----------



## Sean (Nov 6, 2006)

Did someone say part's hauler?


----------

